# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Sable

## JLC

The Sable is a co-dominant morph first produced by Eric Burkett in 2002.


With a normal - jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


With a normal - jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


Louis Kirkland


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

